# Biting - tried everything



## hannasmom (May 26, 2010)

My little Hannah is sweet and confident, but she bites - ALL THE TIME. I've tried everything I can to discourage it - pushing in towards the bite, air puffs, saying no firmly, little water sprays on her back (don't want her to inhale the water into her lungs) - and it just makes her bite more and harder, so I've abandoned each method. What I think begin as exploratory bites end up becoming something more I think. So, I've pretty much given up. I tried last night doing nothing last night and after 5-6 really firm but not latched on bites, she lost interest in my finger and didn't bite again. Is this the only thing that will work? Should I just endure the biting until she finally loses interest in my fingers? I'm just really sad because she used to fall asleep with her head on my hand and crawl all over my hands without incident and now things have changed completely. She's done quilling so...?

Oh, and p.s., I've tried several kinds of unscented handsoap and this hasn't helped. Also, I do no reinforce the biting by putting her back in the cage after she does it - I'll keep her on my lap for at least five more minutes after the last bite. Thanks!


----------



## krbshappy71 (Jul 17, 2009)

Have you considered wearing garden gloves just to get through this stage? It sounds like you are spending bonding time together which is great, the gloves for awhile could possibly help you get through this. If she doesn't bite while wearing gloves, maybe do that for a month or so, maybe it will get her out of the habit, try without gloves again. If she does it again without gloves I'd say there is just something about those bare hands she's liking.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Have you ever fed her by hand? Sometimes that makes them think that hands always contain treats. 

How old is she? If she's in the 4-6 month range, it might be puberty related. 

I've never believed in using any sort of punishment for biting such as blowing air etc. Usually when they bite it is for a reason and we just have to try and figure out that reason. Often blowing air only makes them more angry and more likely to bite. 

If you can tolerate her bites without reacting, she may realize they don't accomplish anything and give up permanently. 

Good luck


----------



## hannasmom (May 26, 2010)

Do they tend to bite more during this puberty period? I had heard about behavioral changes during quilling, but this is the first I've heard about changes in behavior during puberty. Any info would be great - thanks!


----------



## jdlover90 (Jun 14, 2010)

I don't know if this is a bad way or not, but whenever Quilly bites one of my fingers (which he does rarely), with my other hand I snap my fingers once. After doing this every time he's attempted to bite me, he hasn't since. Because I guess he associates biting with the sound of me snapping my fingers. I don't know if this would work on your hedgie, as all are different. But he doesn't bite anymore. lol


----------



## Kristin (Mar 27, 2010)

She is all healthy otherwise? My Boo gets ear infections and she gets snappy when she feels one coming on. I thought she was just getting "mean" until i realized there was something hurting her as well... has she been in for a "check-up" in a while? Just a thought from my experience! Good luck!


----------

